# creeping jenny



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

i got a plug of creeping jenny from my work (greenhouse). i heard it could be planted in a aquarium. will it eventually die and what type of lighting should it be in.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Creeping Jenny _*(Lysimachia nummularia)* _will do fine underwater for a very long time. I have grown it at 1 WPG and up to 4 WPG and it did good at both light levels. It's a undemanding plant.
One funny thing is it dosn't creep underwater but grows strait up.
PlantFinder listing says this.


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

For me it grows faster emersed and it really doesn't creep underwater also.


----------

